# Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.



## messerfisch (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ich möchte am kommenden Samstag(wenn das Wetter passt)in Kühlungsborn ein Boot mieten(5PS).
Die Frage die sich mir nun Stellt,wo fahre ich am besten hin?
Ich möchte Platten und Dorsche angeln mit Kunst/Naturködern.

Da ich echt keine Ahnung habe wo ich da am besten hin fahre, wende ich mich an euch in der Hoffnug ein paar Gute Antworten zu bekommen.

Ich habe schon öfter was von dem Trollegrund gelesen und dort soll es ja ganz gut sein.Da ich aber kein GPS habe weiß ich nicht wie ich dieses Gebiet finden soll! Ich habe auch gehört das man mit nem 5PS Motor über ne Stunde dort hin braucht. Und nicht wie es auf der Seite des Vermieters steht 12 min.

Muss ich dort hin oder kann mir jemand auch andere Bereiche empfehlen?

Ich wäre sehr froh wenn ich von euch ein Paar Fragen beantwortet kriege...

lG max|wavey:

PS Echolot habe ich aber!


----------



## Trollmaster (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Bei welchem Vermieter bist du in Kühlungsborn, ich versuche auch schon seid einiger Zeit dort zwei Boote zu mieten aber bekomme immer eine Absage wegen ,, Ausgebucht,, #q .MFG Olaf


----------



## messerfisch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Sailer´s Inn

Habe dort Heute angerufen und alles OK!Wie gesagt sind nur die oben genannten Fragen noch offen.....


lG Max#6


----------



## ajam (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Hallo Messerfisch,
war Herrentag schon mal im Sailers Inn. Habe auch schon für Mitte Oktober gebucht. Du fährst vom Strand aus links weg. Auf Höhe des Leuchtturms fährst du solange raus, bis du beim Leuchtturm die Windräder siehst. Dort hast du Tiefen zwischen 6 und 10 Meter. Wir haben alles gefangen: Dorsch, Hering, Hornhecht, Platte, sogar Steinbutt. Je nach Wetter fährst du etwa 20 Minuten.
Unter Land kannst du auch gut fangen. Direkt vom Strand geradeaus, keine 300 Meter, da wo es anfängt dunkel zu werden. Wir fingen Dorsche bis 70 cm.
Meld dich, wenn du wieder da bist 

Gruß Ronny |wavey:


----------



## messerfisch (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Ja mach ich auf Jeden Fall, meine Sorge ist nur das es bei windstärke 3 aus Ost garnicht dazu kommen wird!?


lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Ob man da noch rausfahren kann?




Lg Max#h


----------



## pechi24 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

3 müsste noch gehen. Die Frage ist immer, ob es dann bei einer 3 bleibt.

Auf alle Fälle nichts riskieren, denn ein Mietboot mit 5PS ist kein Kutter.

Grundsätzlich soll der Wind zum WE ja etwas nachlassen und heute kann eh noch keiner sagen, wie der Wind am WE wirklich sein wird. Schau zum Ende der Woche bei Windfinder.com rein und mache dich vorher nicht verrückt.

Pack alle Papiere ein, heute konnte ich die Wasserschutz beim Warten auf Angler beobachten. War aber fast keiner unterwegs.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## messerfisch (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Papiere habe ich IMMER dabei!

Weiß wer wie ich mir da am besten Fisch suche?


Ich würde jetzt mit dem Echo , Kanten suchen und die abklappern. Wie Tief sollte ich da suchen?

Für Platten will ich einfach ne "tote" Rute mit Nachläufermontage und Watti´s raushängen. Da sollte es doch eig. egal sein wo oder?


lG Max#h


----------



## nikkigraus999 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

tach jesacht,

werd am So. von Kühlungsborn aus starten mit brachjalen 5Ps . lach
ist das erste mal.
deshalb lese ich mal heimlich hier mit.


MfG
Nikki


----------



## Rosi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Papiere habe ich IMMER dabei!
> 
> Weiß wer wie ich mir da am besten Fisch suche?
> 
> ...



Hi, du brauchst nicht weit raus zu fahren, der Dorsch steht zwischen 5m und 8m Tiefe. Halte dich links in Richtung Trollegrund. In solch einer Tiefe lohnt ein Pilker bald nicht, also ich habe da noch ganz normale Blinker von 30g Wg und eine Spinnrute. Das hat den Vorteil, daß man mit einem weiten Wurf ein großes Gebiet absuchen kann.
Die Treibrichtung habe ich dabei im Rücken.


----------



## Rosi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*



pechi24 schrieb:


> 3 müsste noch gehen. Die Frage ist immer, ob es dann bei einer 3 bleibt.



Nee, die Frage ist aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt. Wir haben jetzt eine Südwindlage, morgen soll er auf Ost drehen. Bei Südwind bauen sich fast keine Wellen auf, wenn man unter Land bleibt. Ostwind kommt seitlich von rechts und schiebt kleine Wellen. Wenn du Schaumkronen siehst, dann kehre um. Das sind dann 4bft und die Drift wird streßig. Also du treibst zu schnell weiter. Versuchst du zu ankern, so wirst du gut durchgeschüttelt.|rolleyes


----------



## Rosi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Hier ist mal der Seewetterbericht für die Lübecker Bucht. Bei 3-4bft Wind aus S/O Wellenhöhe 0,5m. 
Ich war heute Morgen vor Rerik zur Kontrolle

Die See scheint vom Ufer aus spiegelglatt. Ist sie auch, etwa 1km weit draußen gibt es Kabbelwasser ohne Schaum. Nur genau an der Ecke zum Rerik Riff war es heftiger. Ist klar, denn da ist ein Windkanal zum offenen Meer raus. Dort blieb der 60g Pilker nicht liegen. Ein Stück weiter Richtung Ufer kann man mit 30g gut blinkern, solche Unterschiede!

Morgen soll es ein klein wenig windiger werden.
Am Sonntag ist es wieder ruhiger.


----------



## messerfisch (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Tja wir werden es wagen, Morgen um 5 Uhr in der Früh gehts los! mal sehen wie das Mit dem Wind los. Ich will mit leichten pilkern und Gummi fischen. Und Watti´s. Ich melde mich Morgen wieder....


lG Max#h


----------



## Sterni01 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Ich wünsche euch Petri heil !
(allerdings werdet ihr ,wenn überhaupt, nicht viel fangen !
Warum ?
Weil der Hering da ist !
Nehmt euch also Heringspaternoster mit...

#h


----------



## messerfisch (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Du Machst einem ja Hoffnung. Und wie siehts mit platten aus?


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Also Ich war ja gestern an der Ostsee, in der Hoffnung ein paar Fische zu fangen.Wir Mario und Ich haben uns ein Boot in Kühlungsborn gemietet.Also gestern früh um 5:30 los gen Norden. Wir waren pünktlich um 8 dort im Örtlichen Angellanden um uns mit Watti´s ein zu decken.Von dem Angelshop sind es keine 5 min. zu dem Vermieter.

Dort angekommen wurde dann das Boot beladen und dier Ruten noch vor dem Auslaufen fertig montiert. Da wir eine Wellenhöhe von gut 0,5-1,0eter hatten und einen 4er Ostwind.

Um Halb 10 Waren wir dann auch dem Wasser und waren erstaunt wieviele andere Angler auch unterwegs waren. Wir sind ca. 1Km weit raus auf 10-12 Meter und konnten uns immer schön parallel zum Strand driften lassen. Ich fischte hauptsächlich Naturköder( Nachläufermontage) und Mario nahm leichte Pilker.

Nach ca. 1.5 Stunden driften dann der erste konntackt! Meine Rute wurde gen Wasseroberfläche gerissen und war schön krumm, leider stieg der Fisch im drill wieder aus! Der war kaum vom Grund zu lösen. Also weiter driften und die Anderen beobachten. Und dann sahen wir wie eines der anderen Boote gut am drillen war, also nichts wie hin.......

Wir hatten den Fisch gefunden, Massen an Wittlingen und kleine Gruppen von Dorschen. Wir kamen aus dem Drillen kaum noch raus, da wir uns immer schön über den Schwarm driften lassen haben.

Wir Haben ca. 40 Wittlinge gefangen bis 42cm und 6 Dorsche bis 52cm.

War nen Hammer geiler und sehr Welliger Tag......:l


lG Max#h


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Na da habt ihr ja doch Glück gehabt !
Wo sind denn die Bilder ?


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Willst du denn unbedingt Bilder von Fischen auf der Wiese liegend sehen?

lG Max#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Hallo Messerfisch,
danke für deinen Bericht und Petri heil. Gerade wegen der jüngsten verunglückten Angler - und auch für diejenigen, die sich an solchen Berichten orientieren, noch einmal kurz das tatsächliche Wetter gegenüber deinem gefühlten Wetter.
Es herrschte den ganzen Tag über eine ziemlich konstanter Wind der Stärke 3 aus Süd-Ost, also ein schräg ablandiger Wind. Dieser Wind baut keine allzu großen Wellen auf und ist wohl gerade noch fischbar. Es war gegen Mittag einmal für ganz kurze Zeit eine knappe 4.
Ich kann mir nicht denken, das ein Vermieter in KüBo Leute bei ner 4 aus Ost noch rausläßt.
Gruß
Dolfin


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Achso?! Naja der Vermieter meinte zu uns Wenn ihr durch die Brandung kommt........:c

Er meinte auch das wir 4-teilweise5 haben.....KA!

Aber es war auf jedenfall sehr grenzwertig! da doch teilweise sehr Hohe wellen da waren.Die locker n Meter hoch waren!
Hat aber echt spaß gemacht! Waren bestimmt nicht das letzte mal dort.

Hätten nur mehr Dorsche sein können, aber ich glauche beschweren können wir uns echt nicht!Da wir damit gerechnet hatten das es erheblich schwerer sein Wird Fisch zu finden.

Und da wir selbst den Fisch gesucht haben und nicht dort gefischt haben wo der vermieter meinte Haben wir ja auch ganz gut gefangen.


lG Max#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Es gibt eine Wetteraufzeichnung, wo man noch Monate nachlesen kann, wie das Wetter war.
Wenn das die kleinen offenen Boote waren, die dort überall liegen und es wirklich ne 4 bis 5 gewesen wären, würde ich den Vermieter anzeigen und dafür sorgen, das er nie wieder Boote vermieten darf.
Petri


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Tja Wir sind ja wieder lebend rein!

Und ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl das wir sterben werden#h


lG Max


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Meinst du, die Jungs, die zwischen Langeland und Fynen ihr Leben gelassen haben, hatten das im Auge? Du hast nicht verstanden, worum es mir ging.
Nochmal ganz allein für dich:
Du hast etwas von ner 4 bis 5 Windstärke aus Ost vor Kübo erzählt und das ihr mit den kleinen Leihbooten raus wart. Wenn andere so etwas lesen, gehts "klick" im Kopf - ach 4 bis 5 Ost vor Kübo - kein Problem. Und schon ginge es bei einer *wirklichen *4 bis 5 raus. Die Folgen solcher Entscheidungen findet man dann hier wieder in Betroffenheitsthreads.
Daher: Die Wetteraufzeichnungen zeigten eine 3  S/O mit einer kurzen Aufbrisung nach 4 aus Südost. Das ist ein Riesenunterschied - macht aber eure Fische nicht kleiner.

Und nochwas: Marnet meldet Heute bei einer Windstärke 3 aus Nordost - also richtig auflandig - Wellenhöhen von ca. 25cm! Bei Wellenhöhen von 1m kannst du Boote in 150m Entfernungen nur noch dann sehen, wenn es die Wellenbewegung zuläßt.
Gruß


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Ist doch gut! Kein Mensch behauptet was anderes! Ich habe Morgens um 5 Wetter geguckt und es hieß 4! Der vermieterMeine 4-5. Eine andere Internet seite meinte 3-4. Und wieder wer anders meinte nur 3! 


Es Hätte keinen Müh windiger sein dürfen, sonst hätten wir das vergessen können. Wo wir wieder rein dind hatte der Wind auch etwas abgeschächt. 

Wir werden das auf jeden Fall wiederholen, da es uns sehr viel spaß gemacht hat. Trotz Seekrankheit meinerseits.


lG Max#h


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Moin ihr, 
ein fettes Petri zuerst, habt ihr gut gemacht#6


es macht einen großen Unterschied ob man den Seewetterbericht aus der Lübecker Bucht, oder den aus der Mecklenburger Bucht zitiert. Die Grenze ziehen die Wetterfrösche an der Bugspitze, also westlich von Kübo. 

So dicht unter Land und außerhalb eines Windkanales, also mitten in der Bucht, werden die Wellen nicht so hoch wie max gemeldet. Ich hab das heute wieder erlebt. 500m weiter kann glatte See sein.

Das liegt halt an der Windrichtung und trifft auch nur für einen bestimmten Küstenabschnitt zu. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß ein Vermieter von Kleinbooten bei 5bft noch vermietet. So viel Wind war nur in Böen angesagt. Das hat er bestimmt verwechselt.


----------



## messerfisch (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Tja kann schon sein. Weil ich ja auch geguckt hatte uns es 3- max. 4 sein sollten!

Wobei ich wie schon gesagt auch das Wetter schon für sehr Grenzwertig gehalten habe. Aber es hat auf Jedenfall spaß gemacht, bis auf das schlecht werden.....:v

Und es hätten noch ein paar mehr Dorsche sein können.Aber ich will nicht meckern, da ich immerhin mit 10 Kg Fisch nach hause bin.


lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Wir waren bestimmt nicht zu lezten mal dort, da man uns dort sehr freundlich behandelt hat. Kann es nur weiter empfehlen.


lG Max:m


----------



## jannisO (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Tja kann schon sein. Weil ich ja auch geguckt hatte uns es 3- max. 4 sein sollten!
> 
> Wobei ich wie schon gesagt auch das Wetter schon für sehr Grenzwertig gehalten habe. Aber es hat auf Jedenfall spaß gemacht, bis auf das schlecht werden.....:v
> 
> ...




benutze Reisetabletten wenn dir schlecht wird. fummele ich rum und konzentriere ich mich darauf längere Zeit ohne das ich mal zum Horizont sehe, wird mir je nach Wellengang auch schon mal schlecht. Reisetabletten helfen aber


----------



## messerfisch (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Ja das werde ich auch nächstes mal wieder machen! Und welche kaufen gehen. Ich war zu faul umd musste das jetzt halt ausbaden.



lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Da es uns doch sehr gefallen hat in Kübo werden wir nächste Woche , wenn das Wetter passt wieder hin fahren.
Mal sehen hoffentlich passt das Wetter.


lG Max#h


----------



## Rosi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Ja das werde ich auch nächstes mal wieder machen! Und welche kaufen gehen. Ich war zu faul umd musste das jetzt halt ausbaden.
> 
> lG Max#h



Hi, ich werde auch seekrank. Aber nur wenn das Boot verankert ist. Das geht mit Kopfweh los und wenn ich mich treiben lasse, dann geht es auch ohne :v


----------



## messerfisch (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

War unser Tag mit den vielen Wittligen eig. ein zufall oder ist das Normal vom Boot das man so viele Wittels fangen kann....
Gebissen haben die auf ca. 12 Metern auf kleine Pilker und Wurm.


lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Hat wer von euch erfahrungen mit dem "Seawaver Baltic"?


lG Max#h


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Hallo Max,

wir nehmen normale Gummifische in 12 oder 15 cm, rot-orange-motoroil glitter mit 6/0 und verschieden schweren Köpfen.
Ist oft selektiv bezüglich der Dorschgröße

Grüße

Volker


----------



## messerfisch (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

mir Wurde am Samstag gesagt "Dorsch-Bomben+Twister(mit schwanz) in 15-20 cm seien sehr gut. Ich soll den Pilker lieber in der kiste lassen.


lG Max

Ps: Hofentlich gehts am Samstag wieder nach Kübo......


----------



## messerfisch (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Da Leider in Kübo keinn Boot mehr frei ist werden wir uns in Meschendorf eins mieten. War dort schom mal wer?


lg Max#6


----------



## messerfisch (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

So da das mit Meschendorf auch nichts geworden ist, wegen dem Wind. Wir der Nächste anlauf am Freitag erfolgen ´. Ich hoffe das das Wetter dann mitspielt....


lg Max#6


----------



## Rosi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelboot in Kühlungsborn mieten.*

Moin nach Berlin, Meschendorf ist eigentlich das selbe Revier, nur biegst du rechts ab in Richtung Bugspitze/Kühlungsborn. 

Schau dir das mal bei Goo..l von oben an. Falls du bei Bernd mietest, wird er dir schon sagen wo gut gefangen wird. Du kannst auch in Rerik im Wattwurm nachfragen.


----------

